# The Study of urticating hair and its dangers



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm trying to collate information on urticating hair and its dangers to humans.

I'm looking for genuine, well reported instances, of issues with urticating hair on the skin, mouth, throat and eyes. I'm also looking for good photo's of inflamed skin as a result of such hairs.

The more detailed the better as this is for a presentation to a hospital that is seeing an increased occurrence of issues, mainly with the eyes, many of which are getting to the stage where an operation is no longer an option.

In a bid to keep this on topic and cut down on the waffle I will periodically remove chatter, my apologies for that now, but the aim is to collect data.

I will presume that anything offered within this thread is to help build up a report, so you give me permission to use the images and text to share with the hospital. Its not for monetary gain, but it will hopefully provide the hospital with a better understanding. Obviously photo's will be acknowledged.

Thanks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I know West has a photo on his site of an eye :lol:

I guess you've done the generic trolling of Jacobi's site for papers on the subject?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

to be honest I havent done the usual searches. I know some stuff to be looking for but havent had the time yet. But, I have had conversations with the hospital, who are very keen to know more.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Sign In

Confocal microscopy of corneal penetration ... [Scanning. 1994 Sep-Oct] - PubMed - NCBI

If you can get copies of them, may be of use


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

It's more on the structure and release of the hairs rather than the effect of them, but I found it quite interesting and hopefully it'll be of some use to you 

http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v37_n3/arac-37-03-292.pdf


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe of help. User name john3800 on utube have uploaded a video of the reaction on his skin to the hairs from a n chromathus (sorry for bad spelling) his skin has come out in red bumps all over his skin


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I just deleted my pics that I had on FB! They were of the rash all over my neck and chest. 

I did have a really bad reaction and ended up seeing the doctor after the rash and severe itching got progressively worse over 5 days. 

The spiders that caused me the trouble were adult and juvie L.parahybana, N.chromatus and B.smithi. ( I was packing them for delivery)

Not much info but thought I would add my experience.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Shame about the pix they sound exactly what I want. Thanks for the other links I shall be going through them


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

When you're done with the study, will you post up the finished product? Will be an interesting read. 

I wish I could contribute, I had a reaction only a few weeks ago. Small hives all over my fingers - not a _terrible_ reaction, but I did get some tingling/numbness in the fingertips. This lasted about a week & a half. 

Unfortunately didn't get any pics. I do have some scarring from the hives as a result, but it won't come out in a pic as they are so small.

This was from a juvie GBB.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The information that I am trying to collect hopefully provides an insight into what hobbyists have experienced. But I'm also after reports of credibility. These will be collated and provided to the hospital which is trying to collect data on this increasing instance.
I'm certainly going to ask for the report, which will contain medical observations to be available to us.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

A very interesting thread and should I have issues or react in any way to mine I'll post what happens here.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

What excellent timing! Poxicator, I'll be very interested to read the report.

A couple of days ago I moved my G. aureostriatum to a new home. I have reacted to its hairs before. I was careful not to touch the spider itself, but then stupidly used my hands to brush the web and substrate off the furnishings from its old faunarium. From the following morning, my fingers have been itching, burning and slightly swollen; I could only get to sleep last night after an antihistamine and the application of some hydrocortisone cream.

There isn't actually much to see, compared to the discomfort, but I'll try and get some decent photos of the little raised white bumps and glassy headed vesicles, mainly between my fingers.

Ow.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I get hairs in my eyes all the time as I tend to have them on my hands and rub my eyes.
They don't effect my skin only my eyes, just itchy and inflamed for a day or so depending on how much I rub them.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Long term damage to the airways and lungs as always been my major concern. Spider fancers chest anyone?.


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

saw this thread and wondered if you could help as my dog really is in a bad way. I may not be the spider but too much of a coincidence!

Unbeknown to me my landlord tried to hold my chilean rose this morning, unfortunately he dropped her. I came back and my dog started to act strangely and I realised he was having a sever reaction to something. He went into aniphylatic shock and is now at work on fluids and oxygen. I am wondering if the two might be connected and if so does anyone know what type of toxins are released from the T's barbs? I'm presuming this is what has happened as can't find a bite mark on him, and still can't find her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

answered in your other thread. Hope things turn out for the best


----------



## dubs2000uk (Sep 8, 2009)

*Mexican red-knee & T.Stirmi urticating hairs.*

Hi Poxicator,
Yesterday morning I packaged up my MM Mexican red-knee to send to a member of this site for breeding. As I carefully attempted to coax him into a tub he started kicking hair. This continued every few seconds over the minute it took to contain him. I misted the air to catch the hairs but immediately started itching on the inner left elbow & back of neck on the right & both seemed to have minimal spots of redness. I also inhaled a few causing a light irritating cough for a few minutes. The itching (like a nettle sting) faded after an hour & later having a shower I assumed the worst was over. 
This morning I woke up to an intense itching on my left inner elbow again & the area looked & felt like nettle stings. I slept another hour & woke to nothing again beside a few red blemishes & now, completely clear. If it returns I shall take pics & let you know. 

Around a year ago my adult female Stirmi molted & as I was lifting the old shed out with forceps & dropped it & a puff of hairs was ejected. I had no top on & then realised what a stupid idea that was. My whole front face to waist was itching like a strong nettle rash with red nettle-like rashes. Even after a shower this stayed, continually itching but fading for 3 days. Sorry, no pics.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Just an update on my post about lumps & bumps on my fingers - the affected skin has now started peeling off. Not like in the Poltergeist film, more like a week after getting sunburn. First few layers have bubbled up & now peeling. No pain or itching, though.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't get why you had numbness and tingling in your finger tips?


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Stelios said:


> I don't get why you had numbness and tingling in your finger tips?


Neither do I. This thread was asking people to report their symptoms of a reaction to urticating hairs in order to submit for a study/paper for a hospital.

That was the reaction I had. I didn't see a doctor so I don't know why I had these symptoms. It would be nice to know, but I don't have the answer unfortunately.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Embo said:


> Neither do I. This thread was asking people to report their symptoms of a reaction to urticating hairs in order to submit for a study/paper for a hospital.
> 
> That was the reaction I had. I didn't see a doctor so I don't know why I had these symptoms. It would be nice to know, but I don't have the answer unfortunately.


What were you doing Emma?

Just feeding or pulling webbing about? Taking out a shed? changing the water bowl?

I was talking to Pete about things the other day and we have both had incidences where we have re-visited old tanks (or in my case re-using packing tissue from a Brachypelma) and ended with severe reactions months and months after a spider had been in contact with the tank / paper.

Time has no meaning to urticating hairs it seems. And it shouldn't be forgotten that spiders deliberately spread hairs over their webs to create a no go zone around their burrows. So it doesn't have to be a flicky flicky experience.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The worst one i saw was when Mark handled my N.colloratovillosum AF (i had warned him but oh well). His arm actually developed what i can only describe as chicken pox like blisters which were itchy and eventually went. The speed of this reaction was extraordinary


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

ive also recently been back to few NW tanks in my garage,atleast 18months after the spiders weere in there.i certainly come away itching and burning up the arms and neck,but i also had an itchy eye later that night,my eye swelled up and was red and watery and stinging constantly for 5 days afterwards.Now i dunno if this was to do with urticating hair or just a coincidence,i suspect it was the former though.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I assume cases where hairs are seen but no effects occur don't count? Just to say that I had my hand in my B.boehemi's enclosure and as I went to take the water dish it decided to kick hairs at me, it flicked it's legs over its back 3-4 times in quick succession. I could sort of see the hairs in the air for a split second, anyway as I was peering in I raised my arm to ensure I protected my face. 

I went to wash my arm and was expecting to feel some sort of itching sensation on my arm and hand but nothing ever happened. I don't know if that suggests some people are less sensitive or that my brachys hairs went airborne but didn't attach to my arm in a significant way.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> What were you doing Emma?
> 
> Just feeding or pulling webbing about? Taking out a shed? changing the water bowl?
> 
> ...


I was taking out a moult. I used tongs to fish it out but then held it in my left hand to inspect. I didn't play with it or pick at it, just turned it on my hand with the tongs. I washed my hands about 5 mins after. 

I didn't start itching until about 2 days later. Small white bumps appeared at the base of my index finger and on the inside of my middle finger. The tip of my thumb, index and middle finger were all itchy and the day after the itching started is when I started to get the tingling/numbness (only when I was touching something, I was just itchy when my hands were relaxed).

About a week later, all symptoms were gone. And now, another week has passed and the areas which were bumpy & itchy are peeling.

A very mild reacion compared to what others have experienced - but no one else has mentioned peeling, tingling or numbess...

On a seperate note, I rehoused my B.smithi last night - true to form he was totally calm and docile and everything went totally without incident. I didn't touch his old enclosure, just popped him into the new one and washed my hands after, but I felt itchy all over!! I think I was just paranoid - my OH transferred all of the tank items and cleared old substrate and he was fine. All I handled was the plastic tub to transfer the spider. Funny what your brain can make you think you're feeling.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

selina20 said:


> The worst one i saw was when Mark handled my N.colloratovillosum AF (i had warned him but oh well). His arm actually developed what i can only describe as chicken pox like blisters which were itchy and eventually went. The speed of this reaction was extraordinary


Crikey, I would have freaked! How long did it take for the bumps to appear?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Embo said:


> Funny what your brain can make you think you're feeling.


Yep, I feel itchy just reading your reply!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Get in touch with this guy: Home | Alex Hyde saying Dan Maney sent you. I know he took some SEM images of urticating hairs and I'm sure he'd be willing to help in any way he can as he's a really nice guy. I've seen the images and they're nothing short of amazing, they're shaped like weapons (think barbed pikes and the like).


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Embo said:


> On a seperate note, I rehoused my B.smithi last night - true to form he was totally calm and docile and everything went totally without incident. I didn't touch his old enclosure, just popped him into the new one and washed my hands after, but I felt itchy all over!! I think I was just paranoid - my OH transferred all of the tank items and cleared old substrate and he was fine. All I handled was the plastic tub to transfer the spider. Funny what your brain can make you think you're feeling.


I rehouse my B smithi sling last week and she was fine, with a little coaxing she went into a little holding beaker, put the substrate from her little home into her new one, topped it up a little, put her hide, plant stuff, stones, water dish etc and then put her in her new home, I put a couple of stones round the dish for water thinking it'll stop her filling it with substrate but NO she likes shifting it all over the place so am always having to dig out the thing and fill it up again with water lol, next one to be rehoused is my Salmon Pink as she's looking a wee bit cramped in the tub she's in.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Embo said:


> Crikey, I would have freaked! How long did it take for the bumps to appear?


10-15 mins it was oddly fast.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I'm trying to collate information on urticating hair and its dangers to humans.
> 
> *I'm looking for genuine, well reported instances, of issues with urticating hair on the skin, mouth, throat and eyes.* I'm also looking for good photo's of inflamed skin as a result of such hairs.
> 
> ...


I take it you mean published stuff, then I would suggest looking though some medical and tarantula journals. Also are you only interested in the tarantula side of urticating hairs?


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have had a rash from them a couple of times..It was from my B.Emilia..

I got a rash similar to the guy who posted a pic of his face/eyes.. It was on my hand that I got it.. and it felt a little like when you have fibre glass in your skin and you get a rash from that.. It was there for about 24 hours ish..

I basically got a set of tweezers and removed all the hairs that I could find.. It was nothing major but I certainly wouldn't like to get it in my face.. It made me be a lot more careful about putting my face near to their enclosures. Seeing as I removed the hairs I have no idea whether the rash and itching would stay for longer had left them in.. I mean I dont know if they have a set duration of effectivness or if they will continue to cause the rash and itching for as long as they are stuck in you.. Washing my hands didn't make the ictchy feeling go away{Didn't seem to anyway}.

I keep 2 Emilia and 1 Boehemi{sp?} so I am sure it wont be my last case of getting them on me, and I will try and get pics if it happens again.. 

I do not handle my spiders if I can help it.. (I did a few times before the above incident happend) but they have run onto me on occasion though..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> I take it you mean published stuff, then I would suggest looking though some medical and tarantula journals. Also are you only interested in the tarantula side of urticating hairs?


if you have any medical or journal material that would be appreciated. Or if you can direct me to source please.
Its interesting to note caterpillar have urticating hair but Im not sure if the symptoms and frequency are the same.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive now received a draft of the paper, quite an interesting read but obviously I can't share it, so please don't ask.


----------

